# La Mer - Haitink



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

Do you know the record of Debussy's La Mer with Concertgebouw Orchestra and Bernard Haitink (Philips)? What do you think about? There are some interesting and original moments, for example at the finale of the third movement, where trombones are emphasized more than usually prefered winds with their triplet melody. But this record sometimes seems to be "hard" a bit, instead moody and "impresionistic". I find my ideal recording of "La Mer", can someone help me?


----------



## BAWIG05 (May 14, 2008)

confuoco said:


> Do you know the record of Debussy's La Mer with Concertgebouw Orchestra and Bernard Haitink (Philips)? What do you think about? There are some interesting and original moments, for example at the finale of the third movement, where trombones are emphasized more than usually prefered winds with their triplet melody. But this record sometimes seems to be "hard" a bit, instead moody and "impresionistic". I find my ideal recording of "La Mer", can someone help me?


Hello there! I'm new here, and I like to go through old threads. Bear with me.

I love this two disc set. It really is a great buy for Debussy fans.

I would also recommend Boulez/Cleveland which has a great amout of clarity, and Fritz Reiner in Chicago, coupled with the best "Pines of Rome" ever put on disc.


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank you, I came by the recording with Boulez and Cleveland already and I think it is the best I've heard.


----------



## Rmac58 (Apr 16, 2008)

confuoco said:


> Thank you, I came by the recording with Boulez and Cleveland already and I think it is the best I've heard.


Ripping it now.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Michael Tilson Thomas does a good version of La Mer with the Philaharmonia Orchestra. He doesn't quite get the power that the piece really needs (say, in the first movement), but it's one of the more "impressionistic" readings I've heard.

I've always found Boulez to be better with Ravel's orchestral works than Debussy's. His reading of Daphnis and Chloé is absolutely sublime.


----------

